# Raleigh, NC - Western Pro Plus 9' Snow Plow for 2015-2019 Silverado/Sierra 2500/3500



## rdupaving (Feb 10, 2020)

Located in Raleigh, NC. Asking $5300. New never used Western Pro Plus 9 ft wide Snow Plow for 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD 3500HD and GMC Sierra 2500HD 3500HD. Includes all vehicle specific mounting hardware, wiring, handheld controller, and original manuals with installation instructions. Includes brand new part #63670 Western poly snow deflector. Bought last year, installed on truck, and tested, never used. Blade Assembly is part number 76901. Mount assembly is part number 69981. Headlamp Harness is part number 69818. Cash or Certified check for payment accepted. Would consider delivery west up to Charlotte, NC and North up to Northern VA.


----------

